# Audio/Lighting Industry Trade Associations?



## Jwheelz (Mar 13, 2013)

So I've posted to other categories on these forums looking for information about lighting equipment and so forth. After a lot of thought I decided that I'm going to put together a business plan for a live technical services/rental company. However I'm having a hell of a time trying to put together any kind of truly helpful information for some reason. 

Most likely I'm going to piece together information from a couple different government sources of business statistics. But another thing that would be helpful is if there are any trade associations for stage audio and lighting providers. So far I've looked at information from Infocomm International, and they seem to have at least some data representing the live sound industry but it seems to be more focused on audiovisual services for things like meetings and trade shows where I'm more interested in music and other large-scale live events. Another source I considered is NAMM but they seem to be more focused on the retail business rather than live sound (except for wholesale live sound and lighting products). So I'm a bit lost and I'm hoping anyone might have some suggestions for research sources.

Otherwise I guess I'll piece together what little data I have been able to find. It's very strange though if you look at the census and other national statistics sources it's almost as if there actually isn't a live sound industry...


----------



## derekleffew (Mar 13, 2013)

PLASA (formerly ESTA)
USITT
Others from Industry Periodicals - ControlBooth
.


----------



## Jwheelz (Mar 13, 2013)

thank you very much! Google was definitely not my friend on the search, mostly because I didn't have any idea what search terms to use


----------



## museav (Mar 15, 2013)

Jwheelz said:


> So far I've looked at information from Infocomm International, and they seem to have at least some data representing the live sound industry but it seems to be more focused on audiovisual services for things like meetings and trade shows where I'm more interested in music and other large-scale live events. Another source I considered is NAMM but they seem to be more focused on the retail business rather than live sound (except for wholesale live sound and lighting products).


You pretty much nailed the target markets of those associations, although they do also address many related areas. You do have Audio Engineering Society (AES) for audio in general, http://www.nsca.org/ for installed sound, Church Hub: Your Source for Resources, Knowledge and Support for the worship facilities and technology industry, IAVM for venue managers and so on.

The problem is that categories such as the "live sound industry" potentially cover such a wide range of applications, roles and markets. In some cases you may need to look at trade associations related to the intended markets or clients rather than to the services offered.


----------

